# wild fowl



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just popped in to see whats happening

a new order for 4 sticks 2 mallards female and male/ s blackbellied whistling duck and a muts swann in progress


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice carvings cobalt. I am in awe of your productivity and, it goes without saying, your carving ability. I am, of course, the poster boy for sloth, but you really get it done. You can't tell by my picture but my hat is off to you.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think your breeding them cobalt. The numbers just keep growing.;-) Nice work.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those do look great.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Keeping busy is good for the soul, nice work looking forward to updates.


----------

